

Block The Pirate Bay Within 3 Days, Austrian ISPs Told - madc
http://torrentfreak.com/block-the-pirate-bay-within-3-days-austrian-isps-told-140729/

======
opless
More censorship.

When will the madness end? :(

~~~
simonblack
When enough people boycott the content-providers for their heavy-handed
actions.

BDS can be used against companies just as much as against countries.

~~~
opless
It's not the companies though, is it?

It's the legislature/government trying to ensure compliance.

